# Puritans on Courtship and Marraige



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Jun 24, 2013)

Afternoon all.

Did the puritans touch at all, in writing, on the topics of courtship and marriage? If so, what books are in that category and would you recommend them?

I'm aware of works such as Baxter's _A Christian's Directory_, Watson's _A Godly Man's Picture_, and possibly William Gouge's _Of Domestic Duties_ (though I know very little about that volume), but that's where the extent of my knowledge ends.

Thanks in advance.


----------

